# Pint and a Pot



## Morgan Freeman (22 Dec 2011)




----------



## Themuleous (22 Dec 2011)

Haha cool


----------



## mitchelllawson (22 Dec 2011)

Looks good, im growing moss in a pint glass at the moment aswell.


----------



## hinch (23 Dec 2011)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Looks good, im growing moss in a pint glass at the moment aswell.




me too


----------



## spyder (23 Dec 2011)

Awesome ready for a little trim. 

I can imagine everyones little jars on kitchen and bathroom windowsills. I've got some Hydro sp Japan in a coffee jar with a sprig of Java Fern in the centre on the bathroom windowsill.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (23 Dec 2011)

Doubt I'll give them a trim, just going to leave them on the windowsill and see what happens.


----------



## schruz (5 Jan 2012)

Nice! The containing glasses are a little compact, but your growth is healthy and fresh!


----------

